# 1995 nissan 4x4 pickup burns oil



## tealonwheels4x4 (Apr 21, 2011)

137090 miles on the motor, i noticed its running rough and that it was dipping around 700 rpm in Neutral so i adjusted the idler to about 850 900 in neutral now and it calmed down a bit. but to no surprise continued to idle rough after a few hours, and so i changed the spark plugs and cables i noticed the spark plugs were pretty black i changed them out and once again a slight improvement but still vibrating and feeling a bit rough. so to my demise i noticed it was burning oil and drinking a bit of coolant. there was no evidence of coolant in my oil so that was a relief my oil wasnt foamy or of any weird composure no water in it either. i have not seen any oil leaks so i switched to full synthetic oil, still a bit rough, and the smell of burning rich and burning oil comes out of my exhaust and i can even smell it in the cab when the windows are down and im stopped. Anything else i can do any ideas? i am in love with this truck and am just a bit frustrated by this new problem other than the darned odometer sticks sometimees and reads the wrong speeds  guess its a common problem in these trucks. also i have noticed on one occasion on a cold morning my exhuast was emitting a small puff of white smoke but it went away after driving for a little bit. any help or suggestions?? thank you very much.:givebeer: :balls:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

White smoke, cold morning.. its kinda like when you go out on a cold morning, you can see your breath, vehicles do the samething until they warm up.
When was the last time any maintenance was done? have you checked the pcv? 4cyl or V6?


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

White smoke + cold engine = oil in exhaust; when catalytic converter heats up it burns the oil. Stuck oil control piston ring or worn valve seals or bad/stuck pcv? Radiator fluid disappearing - bad hoses or cracked radiator? 

The oil is killing your catalytic converter.

Auto-RX or seafoam might help.

Good luck.

Tom


----------



## tealonwheels4x4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its a 4cyl 4x4 and the engine light has come on and i have neglected to check codes because i broke the sensor on the air filter i think its called the IAC sensor and noticed it came on right after that sensor cable was broken, once i get that new sensor i will have to check the codes if still is on and possibly change my pcv valve probably is something trivial like that, just havent really had a whole lot of time or money to pour into it. but i will pick up the seafoam on my way to work and use it when i put in some gas. ill keep it updated, so far havent seen anymore white smoke and the radiator seems to keep its water level now after i flushed it, 
:loser:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a new intake air temp sensor runs about $50 and pcv about $10 (oem parts online) might also check the little filter inside the air cleaner (for the pcv)


----------



## tealonwheels4x4 (Apr 21, 2011)

1995 nissan hardbody 4x4 4 cyl. well i bought the seafoam and i put it in the gas tank but it says i should put some in a vacum line and im not sure which one to put it in so i dont mess anything up can someone offer some help as to which line i should put the seafoam in
? thank you.


----------

